# Anyone got a copy of BD elementary 43 to hand??



## MillbrookSong (25 January 2007)

Am just entering online but have realised i havnt got a clue what is in it so could someone help please!!

e88

xx


----------



## Allykat (25 January 2007)

Sorry I dont have it but you can buy it to download from www.dressagediagrams.co.uk 

Hope that helps


----------



## Ferdinase514 (26 January 2007)

*Et Voila....*

A   Enter in working trot 
   X   Halt immobility salute 
      Proceed in working trot 
   C   Turn right 


2:  CB   Working trot 
   BX   Half circle right 10 metres diameter 


3:  XE   Half circle left 10 metres diameter 
   EA   Working trot 


4:  A   Down centre line 
   bet. D&amp;L S   Leg yield left 


5:  C   Down centre line 
   bet. G&amp;I V   Leg yield right 


6:  VAF   Working trot 
   FS   Change the rein in medium trot (sitting or rising) 


7:  S   Transition to collected trot 
   SC   Collected trot 


8:  C   Medium walk 
   CR   Medium walk 


9:     Double mark 
   RXV   Change the rein in a free walk on a long rein 


10:  VA   Medium walk 


11:  A   Working canter left 


12:  A   Circle left 15 metres 
   AF   Working canter 


13:  FE   Change the rein 
   EH   Counter canter 


14:  H   Working trot 
   C   Working canter right 


15:  C   Circle right 15 metres 
   CM   Working canter 


16:  ME   Change the rein 
   EK   Counter canter 


17:  K   Working trot 
   A   Working canter left 


18:  AF   Working canter 
   FBM   Medium canter 


19:  M   Collected canter 
   H   Collected trot 


20:  EX   Half circle 10 metres diameter 
   G   Halt immobility salute 
      Leave arena in free walk on a long rein where appropriate


----------

